
Show HN: Fantasy Math – fantasy football matchup analyzer built in Elm - peacetreefrog
https://fantasymath.com/#/
======
peacetreefrog
This is my first app built with Elm - happy to discuss my experiences with
Elm, which have been > 95% positive so far.

Originally built it in React-redux, which was nice and worked decent, however
when I came back to update a few things this season a bunch of stuff was out
of date and -- based on my brief googling -- there was some talk about whether
redux would continue to even be necessary at all.

Anyway literally that same day I read: [https://blog.realkinetic.com/elm-
changed-my-mind-about-unpop...](https://blog.realkinetic.com/elm-changed-my-
mind-about-unpopular-languages-190a23f4a834) on HN and decided to give Elm a
shot and here we are.

